# Planning a Jeep Wrangler Conversion...



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome.

It sounds like you are looking for Tesla Model S range and performance out of a low-average budget conversion. I suggest you take a look at cars in the "garage" section and how much was spent and the sort of range and performance available.

a 2000W generator equates to about 3hp, and by the time you run that through a generator and use it to supplement batteries you will see about 2.5hp. It will probably take 15-20hp to keep a wrangler going at 55mph, straight and level. So a genset of that size wouldn't buy much. A gas kicker or pusher big enough to sustain the car indefininetly at cruising speed would have to be, well, a car engine.

It would be very possible to do a 4x4 EV conversion and keep the price under $10K, even with fairly decent power, but range is going to be an issue. A more realistic range for such a vehicle, presuming for example you use a complete surplus nissan leaf pack, is about 50 miles at 55mph. 

Good luck, and keep learning.


----------

